# Many jigs required for new DIY workshop



## will49 (13 Dec 2013)

Hi 
Setting up my first wood working shop for DIY, I have a collected a number of machine but I need to make a good selection of Jigs, looking for a good DVD which has plans and cutting lists
can you help me to save time buying thr wrong DVDs

Regards

Bill


----------



## marcros (13 Dec 2013)

what jigs do you want to make?


----------



## JustBen (13 Dec 2013)

Try woodgears.ca
There are loads of jigs on there.
Some plans are free, some cost a few dollars.
All come with videos and good instructions.

Or try Steve Maskery's DVDs. He has jigs on there but not quite as many.

Or..... http://bit.ly/1gwaCkn


----------



## nev (13 Dec 2013)

an example here 
http://www.workshopessentials.com/shop/ ... tion_id=11


----------



## Flynnwood (14 Dec 2013)

Hi 

You might also like to have a read through these (the author 'Niki' sadly passed away). Lots of great ideas to read through.

the-wonderful-world-of-niki-s-jigs-t69824.html


----------



## twothumbs (14 Dec 2013)

Are you not best making jigs as and when required? Jigs can be fun to make but there is learning curve which grows with each attempt to make one. You may find that your aproach is not the same as others with their jigs. When trying to make a no7 plane out of RCSection many year ago (I had little money, so another good idea) it was said me ..do you not know Mr Bailey and woodworking is abot making things not jigs and tools. Just a thought. Best wsihes.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Dec 2013)

Well I do have a vested interest in this thread  but can I suggest you decide what it is you actually want to achieve? Jigs are just tools really, a means to an end. My jigs enable me to do jobs more accurately than I can by hand, or more quickly or just more safely. I love my jigs, but even I see them only as way of creating something else, better than I could do without them.
So let us know what you want to achieve and we'll try to point you in the right direction. It would also be helpful to know what tools and machinery you have at your disposal. It's no use us suggesting a range of tablesaw jigs if you don't have a tablesaw, for example.
Steve


----------



## custard (29 Dec 2013)

will49":8du0ej4l said:


> Hi
> Setting up my first wood working shop for DIY, I have a collected a number of machine but I need to make a good selection of Jigs, looking for a good DVD which has plans and cutting lists
> can you help me to save time buying thr wrong DVDs
> 
> ...



Hello Bill, you won't go wrong with Steve Maskery's DVD's, they're well thought through and well presented.


----------



## Baldhead (12 Jan 2014)

Steve Maskery":4ze24xm8 said:


> Well I do have a vested interest in this thread  but can I suggest you decide what it is you actually want to achieve? Jigs are just tools really, a means to an end. My jigs enable me to do jobs more accurately than I can by hand, or more safely or more quickly or just more safely. I love my jigs, but even I see them only as way of creating something else, better than I could do without them.
> So let us know what you want to achieve and we'll try to point you in the right direction. It would also be helpful to know what tools and machinery you have at your disposal. It's no use us suggesting a range of tablesaw jigs if you don't have a tablesaw, for example.
> Steve


+1 

Baldhead


----------



## riclepp (13 Jan 2014)

+1 for Steve M's dvd's 

I have the table saw one and have built a couple of his jig's. A present I use the spline/key slot cutter at lot and I can say for one it is very good, does what it says it does on the tin and easy to build. (note to self:must order the bandsaw collection from him)


----------

